# How do you ship a large subwoofer?



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I need some help shipping my subwoofer, and don't know who to ask.
The sub is about 80 lbs and 20"x21"x18", Once I find a box that is big enough, I plan to order some Polyethylene Foam to support all 8 corners, it should be fairly safe and you can use a heatgun to weld the blocks together. The problem is I have to buy the foam, any other ideas.. ?

Polyethylene Foam

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Polyeth...854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439c3b6466

Bonding/welding the foam blocks


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

While the foam may be effective for blunt strikes against the side panels, it will not be sufficient to protect the even more vulnerable corners.

Given the weight, you would be better off to double box the unit, fitting it inside s trash bag and placing this inside a box that is plastic lined and in which you apply expandable foam. Apply a layer to the bottom and insert the wrapped sub and continue to fill the box until it is filled on all sides.

Then repeat the process placing this box inside another larger box.

If protection is the key and you do not wish to collect on the insurance, I would then palletize the box onto a mini pallet and ship it via truck with instructions and labeling to "top load only".


----------



## nem (Sep 20, 2011)

2 pieces of osb (over the cone and under the motor) and 4 2x2 legs (connecting the osb panels) to make a wooden cage around your sub and make sure it is tight so your sub does not move, then find double wall cardboard and bend your own box around the wood. For added protection you can put you sub in a plastic bag and fill the extra space with expanding foam.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

what thickness OSB?
I have trouble finding a box that big (22-24" on each side) so I may have to go this route.


----------



## nem (Sep 20, 2011)

PoorSignal said:


> what thickness OSB?
> I have trouble finding a box that big (22-24" on each side) so I may have to go this route.


Standard 3/8" is what I have used.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

OK, so you put OSB on the driver side, and another one as the bottom of the box? Or are they opposite of each other..


How do you attach the cardboard to the wood so it holds on ?


----------



## nem (Sep 20, 2011)

PoorSignal said:


> OK, so you put OSB on the driver side, and another one as the bottom of the box? Or are they opposite of each other..
> 
> 
> How do you attach the cardboard to the wood so it holds on ?


You screw the 4 legs in the corners of your bottom piece, then put the top on and screw it to the legs your sub should be fairly tight and not slide. Then take cardboard sheets and bend it to fit tightly around your wooden structure and tape all seams.


----------

